# How old?



## Berean (Sep 30, 2009)

This is a current Associated Press news item. The headline was apparently written by an employee (very young?) of the newspaper. My highlighting.







Do you think he/she has a pin in their nose and eyebrow? Maybe a tattoo on their ankle and left butt cheek? Are they able to text at 70 mph? 

Yes, I know I'm overreacting. Grrrrr.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds elderly to me.


----------



## Berean (Sep 30, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Sounds elderly to me.



Sure, kid.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 30, 2009)

hahahaha! I told you that you were old and you just wouldn't listen to me!  We love you anyway, Norm!


----------



## Berean (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah. Do you do nursing home work after your main gig? Maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 30, 2009)

Berean said:


> Thanks, Sarah. Do you do nursing home work after your main gig? Maybe we'll run into each other.



hahaha! awwww! I'm just kidding! You look as young as the spring daisy! I should talk really! I'm no spring chick either! LOL!


----------



## jlynn (Oct 1, 2009)

60? Elderly? I don't think so...


----------



## Curt (Oct 1, 2009)

Them thar kids'r at it agin.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

Get off my lawn!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey! if your 60 and your being called elderly, deal with it. 

Im 21 and my mom still calls me her baby!


----------



## Tripel (Oct 1, 2009)

For those complaining about 60 being "elderly", what ages _would_ qualify?


----------



## Berean (Oct 1, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Get off my lawn!



Shake your cane at those kids from your rocker when you yell that.


----------



## Curt (Oct 1, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> Hey! if your 60 and your being called elderly, deal with it.
> 
> Im 21 and my mom still calls me her baby!



But I'm not 60. (I left that behind a few years ago).


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

Curt said:


> XBlackWaterX said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! if your 60 and your being called elderly, deal with it.
> ...


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL That emoticon was too funny considering the circumstances, Sarah!


----------



## Wayne (Oct 1, 2009)

Sixty is the new middle-age.

Eighty is elderly . . . Until I get there . . . Then I'll just be starting to shift into cruise.


----------



## Curt (Oct 1, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Sixty is the new middle-age.
> 
> Eighty is elderly . . . Until I get there . . . Then I'll just be starting to shift into cruise.



Amen all around.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 1, 2009)

I think that when you pass the life expectancy you are elderly.

Right now it is 76 for men and 80 for women in the US if I remember correctly. It was 74 for men and 78 for women in the US for a long time but it recently went up.


----------



## Edward (Oct 1, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> I think that when you pass the life expectancy you are elderly.
> 
> Right now it is 76 for men and 80 for women in the US if I remember correctly. It was 74 for men and 78 for women in the US for a long time but it recently went up.



Don't worry, Washington is trying to do something about that increase.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 1, 2009)

Berean said:


> This is a current Associated Press news item. The headline was apparently written by an employee (very young?) of the newspaper. My highlighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget the age, they are leftists !!!!!!


----------



## HokieAirman (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a vast right-wing conspiracy...

My parents are in their 60th year...apparently, I'm close to half elderly...


----------

